

How the E-Book Will Change the Way We Read and Write - kennyroo
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123980920727621353.html#

======
Ardit20
Ohh yes and in 2100 we will have flying cars to replace our current ones.

The book is not dead, it never was, nor was it brushed to a side. The book has
a niche on information. On a website you are able to find good articles on
many things, but what characterises these articles is that due to their space
they lack the depth and width that a book is able to provide.

I don;t know what kindle is like, but if it is to compared to e-books that you
are able to read online I much prefer a hard copy which I may take to the park
or lay in bed with. Its flexibility is its attraction for me and perhaps its
niche.

And finally _transform the solitary act of reading into something far more
social_ I don't see how reading can ever be social unless you consider a bunch
of guys sitting down and reading each on its own be a social activity, or of
course unless someone is reading it aloud to the others.

Nice article though, but I did skip most of it :P

